# newly groomed



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i really like otis' new groomer, they're only a mile away and do a quick and great job on my baby. She only charged me 30 dollars since she said that otis is kept in a very good condition and she doesnt need to brush any matts out of his hair! It also helped that otis is a very well behaved little boy!!









[attachment=21337:attachment]

[attachment=21336:attachment]

[attachment=21338:attachment]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> i really like otis' new groomer, they're only a mile away and do a quick and great job on my baby. She only charged me 30 dollars since she said that otis is kept in a very good condition and she doesnt need to brush any matts out of his hair! It also doesnt help that otis is a very well behaved little boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is so handsome!!

I have to say he reminds me of my Ollie...


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

> He is so handsome!!
> 
> I have to say he reminds me of my Ollie...[/B]


i agree, ollie reminds me a lot of otis also!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww, he looks sooo happy! such a sweetie!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They did a really great job .. he looks adorable - like a stuffed toy !!
And he looks so proud of his new look too !!
Cute Boy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Otis looks FAB !!!! His hair looks so white and shiny . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

The did a wonderful job, Otis looks gorgeous







What a handsome little guy he truly is


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">They did a great job. He is soooo cute! And he looks like he has some personality to go with that cuteness! You can tell by that twinkle in his eye!!







</span>


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a gorgeous little gentleman!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Otis looks terrific!!! Such a cutie!!! Two thumbs up for the new groomer.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

How old is Otis? That is such a cute picture. Bella goes tomorrow. Looking at his picture I'm back to thinking top knot or not. A lot depends on his age.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

He is one handsome guy!! The groomer did a great, I am not a fan of too many short cuts but I absolutely love that cut!! How cute!!


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

He is sooo cute!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Otis looks adorable, the groomer did a great job!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he looks fantastic!







that groomer is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow he looks so perfect. not one hair out of place and I love the haircut , soooo cute







now I can see what a lousy job I did grooming Sparkey by myself


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

> wow he looks so perfect. not one hair out of place and I love the haircut , soooo cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha! i wish i knew how to groom him myself... i would prefer to do so. and you do a terrific job with sparkey!!!


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

omg he is sooo cute!! I just want to squeeze him!! That hair cut is too cute!!


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to tell ya I have been back to look at the pics of Otis several times tonight! He is sooo cute! And his name fits him! I can tell by looking at him that he is well loved and cared for. Yes he is a handsome little guy!!


----------

